# Can you take off the gildan tags ?



## ambassador (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey i just wanted to know is it legal to cut off the gildan tag on the back of the shirt and make your own label on how to wash it and other info ... ?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

If you include all the information legally required by the FTC, yes.

There's more information on this in the FAQ in this section.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Sure you can. There are guidelines as to what must be on the shirt so use the shirt feature at the top of the page and research "T-shirt Relabeling" and you will many great posts on the topic.


Katrina


----------



## denck (Apr 7, 2009)

Sure you can, but make sure you when you put your tag on include all the info that was on the Gildan tag


----------



## ambassador (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice wait can it just be on a hang tag tho that people rip off when they get it ? Or does it have to be a tag in the back ?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

ambassador said:


> Nice wait can it just be on a hang tag tho that people rip off when they get it ?


No, it has to be on a permanent label that lasts the useful life of the garment.

Again, this is all in the FAQ.


----------



## ambassador (Mar 14, 2009)

K sorry lol ... Thats all i wanted to know thanks !


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

ambassador said:


> K sorry lol ...


The FAQs are there for you as much as they're there for us - it means you don't have to wait for an answer.



ambassador said:


> Thats all i wanted to know thanks !


Glad we could help.


----------

